# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena spiraal

## chanila

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben 20 jaar en heb nu even ruim een half jaar een mirena spiraal.
Ik ben er opzich wel tevreden mee maar ik heb wel wat problemen ermee.
Zoals: 
- eerste maanden veel heel veel buikpijn, ben toen voor controle geweest en bleek er een cyste te zitten bij me eierstokken(ze zeiden dat het normaal was bij een vruchtbare vrouw) ik moest na een aantal weken terug komen omdat de cyste geknapt zou zijn(dit was dan ook het geval.
- Na het cyste verhaal begon ik wat onregelmatiger te bloeden en had nog steeds buikpijn, (met de pil had ik nooit last van buikpijn enzo) ben toen weer heen geweest voor een echo en het bleek gewoon goed te zijn en dat ik me niet zoveel zorgen moet maken.
Ik bloed nu nog steeds regelmatig(bijna iedere dag een beetje) maar de gyn. heeft tegen mij gezegd dat ik de optie had om te stoppen met de pil voor 3 maanden, dit te proberen, of (weer) een nieuwe pil.
mijn probleem met de pil is: ik gebruik hem 3 maanden tot een half jaar en dan functioneert hij niet meer en ben ik iedere dag ongesteld waarbij heel veel brokken vrij komen enzo. Dus ik weet nu echt niet wat ik moet doen.
Heeft er iemand een idee voor mij? ik ben nogal jong en loop al vanaf me 11e hiermee te klooien en ben het zat en de artsen zeggen dat de mirena gewoon goed zijn werk doet:s
Nou graag hoor ik van iemand,
Groetjes Chanila

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Chanila,

Vervelend dat je al vanaf je 11e loopt te klooien met je ongesteldheid  :Frown: 
Je mirenaspiraal zit er nog in als ik het goed begrijp en je blijft nu bloeden? 
Een vroegere klasgenote van mij had toen zij net haar spiraaltje liet zetten 2 maand bloedverlies, dat stopte voor een half jaar en toen werd ze weer ongesteld voor 2 maand en daarna bleef het weg, dus zou bij jou misschien ook zo kunnen zijn...
Wanneer is je cyste weg gehaald? Het kan zijn dat je nu nog ongesteld bent als reactie erop, of misschien reageert jou lichaam 'gewoon' niet op de hormonen die je krijgt uit de pil en het spiraaltje en heb je misschien wel iets sterkers nodig...
Toen je bij de gynaecoloog was heb je toen gevraagd of er nog een andere of sterkere mogelijkheid was? 
Ik kan je helaas ook niet verder helpen, maar ik hoop dat iemand anders hier wel ervaring mee heeft en je verder kan helpen!
Heel veel sterkte in elk geval!

Liefs Luuss

----------

